# How many days to treat with API General Cure



## BettaFishLover888 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello! I have a 1 gallon hospital tank that my little buddy is in and I need to start his API General Cure medication. I am not quite sure how to dose his 1 gallon tank since this packet of powder treats 10 gallons. I have read that you can take a 10 ounce measuring cup and dissolve the powder in the 10 ounces of water and take out 1 ounce of medicated water to put into his 1 gallon tank. Should I be doing daily water changes? And how many days do I need to medicate him? Thanks so much!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

"Directions for Use: For best results, remove activated carbon or filter cartridge from filter and continue aeration. For each 10 gallons (38 L) of water, empty one packet directly into aquarium. Repeat dose after 48 hours. Wait another 48 hours then change 25% of the aquarium water and add fresh activated carbon or replace filter cartridge."

If he is in a 1g I would do 100% daily water changes with full doses of medicine. I've always divided my fishy meds with a clean mirror and credit card, dividing it into 10 equal sections, that way I can use the rest of the packet later, but your way will also work

So 4 days, first two with 1/10 packet, second two with 2/10 of packet


----------

